# Pix of your bows



## BIGBC

kick off with my current rig :










still waiting on that UltraElite, been 12 weeks now =[


----------



## tylerolsen12

heres my vulcan


----------



## Elite13

Here it is;


----------



## 2wyoming

My Ross Cr337
w/posten stabs, cbe sight, classic scope, 2 finger truball release,


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010

*My Z-Max*

nothing special, but I love it!


----------



## kegan

Current favorite and best shooter I've found for myself


----------



## master hunter

here is mine. but picture it with a limbsaver modular stabilizer (dont no were my dads camera is lol).


----------



## Mikie Day

here is a pic of mine


Monster bows Phoenix in monster autumn


----------



## thrill_seeker

where do you guys get all your money to pay for those bows or do your dads pay for most of it or are you taking out of your savings??? i mean yea i have a job but 7 bucks an hour aint enough


----------



## tylerolsen12

thrill_seeker said:


> where do you guys get all your money to pay for those bows or do your dads pay for most of it or are you taking out of your savings???


my newest bow the vulcan was my christmas present 

my victory i bought last year we split the cost my parents paid half and i paid half


----------



## PSE CRAZY

*Here's mine*

Here is the X7


----------



## thrill_seeker

archerykid12 said:


> heres my vulcan


looks like a tack driver but i aint got cash to buy something like that my little parker is doing to job for now but cant wait to get a diamond cheapier than a mathews and probally shoots better idk i just dont like mathews they spend so much on advertising there bow cant be that good same way with john deer


----------



## 2wyoming

thrill_seeker said:


> where do you guys get all your money to pay for those bows or do your dads pay for most of it or are you taking out of your savings??? i mean yea i have a job but 7 bucks an hour aint enough


I get paid 6$ an hour.

I have bought ALL of my bows, and accessories.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010

thrill_seeker said:


> looks like a tack driver but i aint got cash to buy something like that my little parker is doing to job for now but cant wait to get a diamond cheapier than a mathews and probally shoots better idk i just dont like mathews they spend so much on advertising there bow cant be that good same way with john deer


I'm not sure why everyone is always out to prove their other bows shoot better than Mathews...every bow has advantages and obviously(as everyone likes to bring up) Mathews overprices their bows and they aren't as fast as many bows. Mathews does, however, make a very forgiving, accurate, smooth shooting bow. Obviously, they must be doing something right if everyone is constantly trying to prove their bows are better!


----------



## tylerolsen12

thrill_seeker said:


> looks like a tack driver but i aint got cash to buy something like that my little parker is doing to job for now but cant wait to get a diamond cheapier than a mathews and probally shoots better idk i just dont like mathews they spend so much on advertising there bow cant be that good same way with john deer


diamonds are great bows i personally like them more than mathews but thats just me but i have to disagree with you about the john deere though just because my dad works for john deere


----------



## master hunter

archerykid12 said:


> diamonds are great bows i personally like them more than mathews but thats just me but i have to disagree with you about the john deere though just because my dad works for john deere


my friend has a diamond. he likes it


----------



## thrill_seeker

archerykid12 said:


> diamonds are great bows i personally like them more than mathews but thats just me but i have to disagree with you about the john deere though just because my dad works for john deere


hey thats alright but you know here has to be like brain washing when there sellin baby books and all but dont get me wrong they make a fine tractor but there all the same tho but diamond has the smoothest draw hands down my uncles switch back iits smooth it there a mountain it front of the turn over i swear and its on the louder side but so is my parker


----------



## tylerolsen12

thrill_seeker said:


> hey thats alright but you know here has to be like brain washing when there sellin baby books and all but dont get me wrong they make a fine tractor but there all the same tho but diamond has the smoothest draw hands down my uncles switch back iits smooth it there a mountain it front of the turn over i swear and its on the louder side but so is my parker


ya i know what you mean


----------



## thrill_seeker

archerykid12 said:


> ya i know what you mean


yea you know there something wrong when little kids are fighting over the green tractor but sorry :focus:


----------



## tylerolsen12

thrill_seeker said:


> yea you know there something wrong when little kids are fighting over the green tractor but sorry :focus:


i agree back to topic but i dont consider myself a little kid i am 14


----------



## XCalibre

i guess i'll venture forth and be the first recurver to post. this is the only pic i have of my current setup. all my other pics have my old side rods on them


----------



## BIGBC

XCalibre said:


> i guess i'll venture forth and be the first recurver to post. this is the only pic i have of my current setup. all my other pics have my old side rods on them


How you liking those WINEX limbs ?
my dad got some for christmas and i love em, so smooth and effortless you can easlily add 5lbs onto your draw weight =] fast too.


----------



## XCalibre

the Winexes are great. i haven't really tried anything else to really compare them with anything. i would really like to try either the Hoyt 900CX limbs or some Border limbs, though...


----------



## BIGBC

you got border limbs over there ?
Ive met the guy who makes them lol. he didnt seem serious enough to have an international business . . . the limbs do shoot great tho =]


----------



## kegan

thrill_seeker- I think I paid... $6- for the string, and leather from my brother


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

I want a Iron Mace of Vectrix. what is highcountry's new model for 08?


----------



## XCalibre

BIGBC said:


> you got border limbs over there ?
> Ive met the guy who makes them lol. he didnt seem serious enough to have an international business . . . the limbs do shoot great tho =]


as far as i know, nobody in Canada has a pair, and nobody carries them in North America. i believe you need to get them straight from the factory. they do sell internationally, though. i've heard plenty of good things about those limbs, and i've talked with the owner by email a while ago. i'd love to try a pair, but i don't quite have enough money laying around :sad:


----------



## therron258




----------



## 2wyoming

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I want a Iron Mace of Vectrix. what is highcountry's new model for 08?


The Speed Force


----------



## Irishrobin

thrill_seeker said:


> where do you guys get all your money to pay for those bows or do your dads pay for most of it or are you taking out of your savings??? i mean yea i have a job but 7 bucks an hour aint enough


i get paid 8.72 euro an hour and i pay for everything


----------



## thrill_seeker

hey i pay for everything to its just thats where all my money goes and dont have much room for evrything else and it doesnt help when i dont have a set days when i get to work and plus we have some companies quite buying our factories cheese so yea i havent worked in two months so yea kinda hard to pay for my hobby but good thing my b-day is comin up(april)


----------



## 2wyoming

Got my 05 Ultra Elite xt3000 in today..
With a CBE sight
Classic Scope
NAP 750 Rest
Posten Stabs
Cavalier Tabs


----------



## HuntLions_94

Im 13 and only work with my dad on and off 5$ an hour and I am going to buy my kobalt and accessories.


----------



## BIGBC

HuntLions_94 said:


> I am going to buy my kobalt and accessories.


good choice =]


----------



## 2wyoming

BIGBC said:


> good choice =]


BIGBC, have you gotten your Ultra Elite yet?

Its been forever!


----------



## BIGBC

2wyoming said:


> BIGBC, have you gotten your Ultra Elite yet?
> 
> Its been forever!


i know man, 13 weeks and its still not here =[ startin to get a bit annoyed lol.


----------



## 2wyoming

BIGBC said:


> i know man, 13 weeks and its still not here =[ startin to get a bit annoyed lol.


I dont blame you.

It shouldnt take that long.
No matter where your from.

Hope you get it soon!!


----------



## puddin

My recurve. ( need to finish it off with the vbar abnd siderods from dead center but he is still making them)


----------



## TheDuckBuster

Here is two of mine(to lazy to take a pic of my Black Ice) The bengal is my hunting bow, but is bare in the pic cuz i took it after i just got it back from getting custom Inferno strings on it. The Truth is my target bow and then my BI is for 3D.


----------



## Hoyttboy

cant but wish i could


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

well everyone here she is; my beautiful bow........... pse x force with a newly added G5 five pin sight. mined my stupid looking expression on the one where i am looking away, my brother is an idiot. thanks.


----------



## armyboy

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> well everyone here she is; my beautiful bow........... pse x force with a newly added G5 five pin sight. mined my stupid looking expression on the one where i am looking away, my brother is an idiot. thanks.


kinda looks like you have a hard time pulling it back:zip:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

armyboy said:


> kinda looks like you have a hard time pulling it back:zip:


no, i don't ........ im just holding it there. these x force bows dont have as much let-off as you might think. according to bow shops and pse, me pulling 68# with my bow is like pulling 78# with a parallel limb designed bow. and that's common with dual camed bows as well to not have the let-off as other bows. and my cams, just dont break over! they hold....... its like holding back a 80# recurve bow back. but thats a speed bow for you. i love it tho...... can't beat in my mind.:wink:


----------



## BIGBC

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> no, i don't ........ im just holding it there. these x force bows dont have as much let-off as you might think. according to bow shops and pse, me pulling 68# with my bow is like pulling 78# with a parallel limb designed bow. and that's common with dual camed bows as well to not have the let-off as other bows. and my cams, just dont break over! they hold....... its like holding back a 80# recurve bow back. but thats a speed bow for you. i love it tho...... can't beat in my mind.:wink:


nope, thats just a PSE thing, everyone else has masrtered using cams to get a mechanical ADVANTAGE so you can pull 70lb. + it feel like a 60lb recurve then u only hold 30lb at full draw.


----------



## obert

http://www.huntingne.com/forum/big-game-hunting/16601-build-my-bow-2.html

My 82nd.


----------



## tylerolsen12

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> no, i don't ........ im just holding it there. these x force bows dont have as much let-off as you might think. according to bow shops and pse, me pulling 68# with my bow is like pulling 78# with a parallel limb designed bow. and that's common with dual camed bows as well to not have the let-off as other bows. and my cams, just dont break over! they hold....... its like holding back a 80# recurve bow back. but thats a speed bow for you. i love it tho...... can't beat in my mind.:wink:


they should still have 70% letofflike it says on there website. the one i shot had nice letoff and felt pretty easy to draw. its not at all like drawing an 80lb recurve becasue your not holding 80 at any time and plus you have letoff un like a recurve


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

BIGBC said:


> nope, thats just a PSE thing, everyone else has masrtered using cams to get a mechanical ADVANTAGE so you can pull 70lb. + it feel like a 60lb recurve then u only hold 30lb at full draw.


that's just a PSE thing? i don't know what you're talking about buddy.... it was the same thing with the hoyt Katera xl i shot, except it was a worse performing bow. much of hoyts products seem to be that way tho.:tongue:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

archerykid12 said:


> they should still have 70% letofflike it says on there website. the one i shot had nice letoff and felt pretty easy to draw. its not at all like drawing an 80lb recurve becasue your not holding 80 at any time and plus you have letoff un like a recurve


 you're correct it does have 70% let-off..... but if i were to change by bow to that setting, i would have to sacrifice speed, which im not willing to do. im spitting my arrows out there at 342 FPS. ill keep it that way.


----------



## tylerolsen12

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> you're correct it does have 70% let-off..... but if i were to change by bow to that setting, i would have to sacrifice speed, which im not willing to do. im spitting my arrows out there at 342 FPS. ill keep it that way.


but coming straight from mike carter aka crackers bows like the x force are made to shoot and are faster at the highest letoff 

im not criticizing you or anything i am just saying dont take offense


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

archerykid12 said:


> but coming straight from mike carter aka crackers bows like the x force are made to shoot and are faster at the highest letoff
> 
> im not criticizing you or anything i am just saying dont take offense



i have the same amount of let-off as any other bow out there. my bow isnt parallel limb design, so therefore i don't have immediate let-off...... like 20% i think it is, when you draw back a parallel limb designed bow has as you start to pull back. my bow is already at that 20%, so im pulling the full 68#=78# with parallel limb bows.


----------



## kegan

I shoot 80# without let off all the time. I have no complaints.


----------



## BIGBC

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> that's just a PSE thing? i don't know what you're talking about buddy.... it was the same thing with the hoyt Katera xl i shot, except it was a worse performing bow. much of hoyts products seem to be that way tho.:tongue:


Ill explain for you then . . .
(and btw, manufacturer preference is personal opinion; what works for you isnt necessarily the best.)



kaibab-hunter74 said:


> no, i don't ........ im just holding it there. these x force bows dont have as much let-off as you might think. according to bow shops and pse, me pulling 68# with my bow is like pulling 78# with a parallel limb designed bow. and that's common with dual camed bows as well to not have the let-off as other bows. and my cams, just dont break over! they hold....... its like holding back a 80# recurve bow back. but thats a speed bow for you. i love it tho...... can't beat in my mind.:wink:


This doesnt make sense. I dont have experience with a Xforce but what your describing is nonsense.

when you say : "me pulling 68# with my bow is like pulling 78# with a parallel limb designed bow" is that because your bows limbs are preloaded ? if you do :
- This wouldnt change any poundage readings on weight scales etc so 68lbs IS 68lbs.
- If the limbs are preloaded there is very little change as the string still loses contact with the arrow at bracing height as the string starts to decelerate due to limb resistance. So there is little to no effect on the speed.
- If the cam feels 10lb heavier than it actually is when drawing then it is a badly designed cam.

when you say : "and my cams, just dont break over! they hold....... its like holding back a 80# recurve bow back." this is describing a very poorly designed cam; one that feels like there is no let-off when its described as "70% Adjustable to 60%" by the manufacturer. The whole point of compound bows is to get a mechanical advantage of pullying THROUGH the heavy weights early on in the draw cycle and holding a lower weight in the valley to make prolonged aiming process' easier to manage. This Xforce cam you are describing is infact a disadvantage, granted it would increase speed to hit the peak weight early on and not roll into a valley, but i would expect considerably higher ratings than 348-340 IBO.

This is not a common characterisitic of Dual cam bows. Other manufacturers utilise them as an advantage with the full valley. This is why I said :


BIGBC said:


> nope, thats just a PSE thing, everyone else has masrtered using cams to get a mechanical ADVANTAGE so you can pull 70lb. + it feel like a 60lb recurve then u only hold 30lb at full draw.


Hope this clears up some of your confusion.

and for the record, I know for a fact that the Xforce does have an effective let-off after seeing draw force curves. Which to me sudgests that you are infact overbowed or using the wrong muscles in draw leading you to strain yourself and feel this extra poundage at full draw.

Just looking at your pictures there and it does look like your draw length is too long; your bow arm is over-stretched at the elbow joint which is generally accepted as bad form.
And your hand posture is all off, the wrist should not be that bent back on itself or the hand so clenched around the bow.
And it would appear you are leaning back (kinda hard to tell from angle of pics) which is an obvious sign of being over-bowed forcing you to put the weight onto your lower back muscles instead of your shoulders.

:wink:


----------



## master hunter

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> well everyone here she is; my beautiful bow........... pse x force with a newly added G5 five pin sight. mined my stupid looking expression on the one where i am looking away, my brother is an idiot. thanks.


i like your quiver. go alpine!


----------



## bigbuckdown XT




----------



## kaibab-hunter74

BIGBC said:


> Ill explain for you then . . .
> (and btw, manufacturer preference is personal opinion; what works for you isnt necessarily the best.)
> 
> 
> 
> This doesnt make sense. I dont have experience with a Xforce but what your describing is nonsense.
> 
> when you say : "me pulling 68# with my bow is like pulling 78# with a parallel limb designed bow" is that because your bows limbs are preloaded ? if you do :
> - This wouldnt change any poundage readings on weight scales etc so 68lbs IS 68lbs.
> - If the limbs are preloaded there is very little change as the string still loses contact with the arrow at bracing height as the string starts to decelerate due to limb resistance. So there is little to no effect on the speed.
> - If the cam feels 10lb heavier than it actually is when drawing then it is a badly designed cam.
> 
> when you say : "and my cams, just dont break over! they hold....... its like holding back a 80# recurve bow back." this is describing a very poorly designed cam; one that feels like there is no let-off when its described as "70% Adjustable to 60%" by the manufacturer. The whole point of compound bows is to get a mechanical advantage of pullying THROUGH the heavy weights early on in the draw cycle and holding a lower weight in the valley to make prolonged aiming process' easier to manage. This Xforce cam you are describing is infact a disadvantage, granted it would increase speed to hit the peak weight early on and not roll into a valley, but i would expect considerably higher ratings than 348-340 IBO.
> 
> This is not a common characterisitic of Dual cam bows. Other manufacturers utilise them as an advantage with the full valley. This is why I said :
> 
> Hope this clears up some of your confusion.
> 
> and for the record, I know for a fact that the Xforce does have an effective let-off after seeing draw force curves. Which to me sudgests that you are infact overbowed or using the wrong muscles in draw leading you to strain yourself and feel this extra poundage at full draw.
> 
> Just looking at your pictures there and it does look like your draw length is too long; your bow arm is over-stretched at the elbow joint which is generally accepted as bad form.
> And your hand posture is all off, the wrist should not be that bent back on itself or the hand so clenched around the bow.
> And it would appear you are leaning back (kinda hard to tell from angle of pics) which is an obvious sign of being over-bowed forcing you to put the weight onto your lower back muscles instead of your shoulders.
> 
> :wink:



ok, let me sort this out for you...........

1. my draw length is at the perfect setting. what you see is me looking above my anchor point should be below that....... my peep is set a little high, and i plan on fixing that. 
2. don't sit there and critisize my form......... i was taking a picture! im not going to sit there with ( perfect form ) so that you can check my stance out. i hunt with my bow, you shoot targets.... something totally different, ill do what works for me, and that has have been proven in the past. and from what i've seen....... you seem like you havent done one damn bit of hunting. i think?
3. yes you are correct my bow is preloaded.......... yes, i know that wont change the scale readings. but what i think you dont understand, is that parallel limb disigned bows have let off as soon as you start to pull back, my bow doesnt, hences the pre loaded! so in the long run, im pulling almost as twice as you ( according to the pse headquarters ) at the start of the drawing back prosess. 
4. poorly designed cams??? well obviously in 2007 they out did you legendary hoyt
5. and since your some kind of expert.......... haha, my ace..take your "expertise" somewhere else. because i don't need you telling me how to shoot my bow. i do it just fine! proven with my bow killed animales. you just keep shooting your targets and have proper tecnique. cause your bs is not needed here. and by the way my poor engineered " cams" will out perform yours anyday.:wink:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT

imagine a bow with the forgivingness and the silky smooth vibration free shot that mathews has, and the speed of a x-force. id buy it:tongue::wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

bigbuckdown XT said:


> imagine a bow with the forgivingness and the silky smooth vibration free shot that mathews has, and the speed of a x-force. id buy it:tongue::wink:


oh yes! you bet i would........ but, thats something that i think wont happen for along time. but we will see..........:zip:


----------



## BIGBC

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> ok, let me sort this out for you...........
> 
> 1. my draw length is at the perfect setting. what you see is me looking above my anchor point should be below that....... my peep is set a little high, and i plan on fixing that.
> 2. don't sit there and critisize my form......... i was taking a picture! im not going to sit there with ( perfect form ) so that you can check my stance out. i hunt with my bow, you shoot targets.... something totally different, ill do what works for me, and that has have been proven in the past. and from what i've seen....... you seem like you havent done one damn bit of hunting. i think?
> 3. yes you are correct my bow is preloaded.......... yes, i know that wont change the scale readings. but what i think you dont understand, is that parallel limb disigned bows have let off as soon as you start to pull back, my bow doesnt, hences the pre loaded! so in the long run, im pulling almost as twice as you ( according to the pse headquarters ) at the start of the drawing back prosess.
> 4. poorly designed cams??? well obviously in 2007 they out did you legendary hoyt
> 5. and since your some kind of expert.......... haha, my ace..take your "expertise" somewhere else. because i don't need you telling me how to shoot my bow. i do it just fine! proven with my bow killed animales. you just keep shooting your targets and have proper tecnique. cause your bs is not needed here. and by the way my poor engineered " cams" will out perform yours anyday.:wink:


HA HA HA
1. what i see is bad form.

2. so you changed everyhting about your form specially for this picture ? makes no sense to me . . .
I went hunting once when i was over in USA, involved a lotta sittin round which isnt what i love to do. Im an archer, I shoot arrows. and wether or not you use a bow for hunting or competitive sport it is important to be a good archer.

3. Once again it is you who does not understand how cams work. parrallel limbed bows do not let-off as you begin the draw, the poundage increases, then hits the peak weight, holds there for several inches then drops (this is let-off) into the valley. your cams do the same, look up draw force curves and compare.
You also dont understand what pre-load is either. It is the stress on the limbs before you start the draw, this is counter effective.
Bow A - 
peak weight 70lb
pre load 20lb
effective energy stored 50lb

Bow B -
peak weight 70lb
pre load 8lb
effective energy stored 62lb

what people do normally preload their limbs for is to raise the peak weight which increases speed. but to say your 68lb bow is faster than a normal 68lb because the limbs are preloaded is straight up wrong.

4. As i pointed out in a previous post, this is opinion. It is not 'obvious'. get some facts + figures to prove what you are saying or stop saying it like it is absolute truth.
and why 'legendary hoyt' ? I didnt say that, i didnt say they were better than PSE's. You seem pretty immature.

5. Oh my word, more immaturity ? no need.
Why should i take my 'expertise' elsewhere ? I have just as much right to be here as you do.
I made a post, you replied with confusion, so i explained. Now that your out of your depth youre gonna get effencive ?
your poor engineered cams were hypothetical as you should have gathered if you actually read my post post properly. I know the Xforce's cams are not as you described them. But if they were then that would be some horrible engineering.

Until you grow up a bit and present a real arguement Im not going to waste my time answering you. 

-----------------------------------------------------

More pics of bows plz :darkbeer:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT

kaibabhunter74 dont let bigbc criticize you on your "form". Yeah, form might be somewhat important if you just stand there and shoot at a piece of foam like what bigbc does, but still. Bigbc you cant 100% tell from one damn picture that thats kaibabhuhnter74's "form". Bigbc go sit in a tree and have a big buck, hell, even a doe, walk right towards you. The last thing you will be worried about is your "form". Kaibabhunter74 just shoot arrows as close as possible, and practice for killing a deer. Bigbc let Kaibabhunter think what he wants to think about his bow and poundage and whatever. You shoot that retarted trykon which was the crapiest thing i have ever shot. Hoyt has to be the worst value bow, hoyts should run about 200$ from the way they shoot. I would rather shoot a shoelace on a stick. I dont know if you ever saw the PSE X force challenge where they shot mathews, pse, bowtech and hoyt but hoyt came in last in every test they took. So shut up about his form, and shutup about his cams, all i know is that they put arrows alot faster than your dumb hoyt and just plain out shoots better than your dumb trykon.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

BIGBC said:


> HA HA HA
> 1. what i see is bad form.
> 
> 2. so you changed everyhting about your form specially for this picture ? makes no sense to me . . .
> I went hunting once when i was over in USA, involved a lotta sittin round which isnt what i love to do. Im an archer, I shoot arrows. and wether or not you use a bow for hunting or competitive sport it is important to be a good archer.
> 
> 3. Once again it is you who does not understand how cams work. parrallel limbed bows do not let-off as you begin the draw, the poundage increases, then hits the peak weight, holds there for several inches then drops (this is let-off) into the valley. your cams do the same, look up draw force curves and compare.
> You also dont understand what pre-load is either. It is the stress on the limbs before you start the draw, this is counter effective.
> Bow A -
> peak weight 70lb
> pre load 20lb
> effective energy stored 50lb
> 
> Bow B -
> peak weight 70lb
> pre load 8lb
> effective energy stored 62lb
> 
> what people do normally preload their limbs for is to raise the peak weight which increases speed. but to say your 68lb bow is faster than a normal 68lb because the limbs are preloaded is straight up wrong.
> 
> 4. As i pointed out in a previous post, this is opinion. It is not 'obvious'. get some facts + figures to prove what you are saying or stop saying it like it is absolute truth.
> and why 'legendary hoyt' ? I didnt say that, i didnt say they were better than PSE's. You seem pretty immature.
> 
> 5. Oh my word, more immaturity ? no need.
> Why should i take my 'expertise' elsewhere ? I have just as much right to be here as you do.
> I made a post, you replied with confusion, so i explained. Now that your out of your depth youre gonna get effencive ?
> your poor engineered cams were hypothetical as you should have gathered if you actually read my post post properly. I know the Xforce's cams are not as you described them. But if they were then that would be some horrible engineering.
> 
> Until you grow up a bit and present a real arguement Im not going to waste my time answering you.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> More pics of bows plz :darkbeer:






but to say your 68lb bow is faster than a normal 68lb because the limbs are preloaded is straight up wrong.

my bow at 68# is stronger than yours at 78#......... proof... here it is. ( bows used.... x force and a matthews dernalin....... which by the way is 10 times better than you trykon.) so it really doesnt matter if the trykon was used or not. and don't say ( but, but, but the chart say............ ) i dont care, the proof is in front of your face.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6LzlgNfHtQ&feature=related

this second test is built up of all of the top manufactures..... lets see how you critisize my bow, and then see your hoyt compares. pretty poorly!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJKCrhqR-M


and also pancho! when the last time you shot an x force? you sit there and look at your curve charts, i really dont care. i own an x force, and sure as hell know how the cams work. so until you've shot and owned one. dont open you mounth to me. sit there in the uk and shoot your foam, you will never know what its like to kill a monster bull elk during the rut........ because you are to busy being an expert with bs reasonings. shut up, and shoot your foam.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

bigbuckdown XT said:


> kaibabhunter74 dont let bigbc criticize you on your "form". Yeah, form might be somewhat important if you just stand there and shoot at a piece of foam like what bigbc does, but still. Bigbc you cant 100% tell from one damn picture that thats kaibabhuhnter74's "form". Bigbc go sit in a tree and have a big buck, hell, even a doe, walk right towards you. The last thing you will be worried about is your "form". Kaibabhunter74 just shoot arrows as close as possible, and practice for killing a deer. Bigbc let Kaibabhunter think what he wants to think about his bow and poundage and whatever. You shoot that retarted trykon which was the crapiest thing i have ever shot. Hoyt has to be the worst value bow, hoyts should run about 200$ from the way they shoot. I would rather shoot a shoelace on a stick. I dont know if you ever saw the PSE X force challenge where they shot mathews, pse, bowtech and hoyt but hoyt came in last in every test they took. So shut up about his form, and shutup about his cams, all i know is that they put arrows alot faster than your dumb hoyt and just plain out shoots better than your dumb trykon.





yea thanks bigbuckdown XT.............. he can think what he wants, but he's just mad cause foam doesnt give him a real challenge. anyways! guys lets see those bows.


----------



## BIGBC

bigbuckdown XT said:


> kaibabhunter74 dont let bigbc criticize you on your "form". Yeah, form might be somewhat important if you just stand there and shoot at a piece of foam like what bigbc does, but still. Bigbc you cant 100% tell from one damn picture that thats kaibabhuhnter74's "form". Bigbc go sit in a tree and have a big buck, hell, even a doe, walk right towards you. The last thing you will be worried about is your "form". Kaibabhunter74 just shoot arrows as close as possible, and practice for killing a deer. Bigbc let Kaibabhunter think what he wants to think about his bow and poundage and whatever. You shoot that retarted trykon which was the crapiest thing i have ever shot. Hoyt has to be the worst value bow, hoyts should run about 200$ from the way they shoot. I would rather shoot a shoelace on a stick. I dont know if you ever saw the PSE X force challenge where they shot mathews, pse, bowtech and hoyt but hoyt came in last in every test they took. So shut up about his form, and shutup about his cams, all i know is that they put arrows alot faster than your dumb hoyt and just plain out shoots better than your dumb trykon.


This is pretty hyprocritical. If you want this to stop then dont reply. let it go. If you really wanted it to go you wouldnt start attacking my bow or bashing my manufacturer. I dont care what your opinions are, they shoot best for me so its what i shoot; end of story.

I cant 100% tell from A picture, but from the 2 that he did post im pretty sure that if i stood there and watched him shoot the problems i pointed out would be apparent.

The first thing i worry about is my form. always. wether im sitting in a tree stand waiting for an animal or tying to nail a the X at 90M. good form is where good shots come from. It is people who have this same opinion as you who go hunting, injure an animal and never find it. learn to shoot.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------



kaibab-hunter74 said:


> but to say your 68lb bow is faster than a normal 68lb because the limbs are preloaded is straight up wrong.
> 
> my bow at 68# is stronger than yours at 78#......... proof... here it is. ( bows used.... x force and a matthews dernalin....... which by the way is 10 times better than you trykon.) so it really doesnt matter if the trykon was used or not. and don't say ( but, but, but the chart say............ ) i dont care, the proof is in front of your face.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6LzlgNfHtQ&feature=related
> 
> this second test is built up of all of the top manufactures..... lets see how you critisize my bow, and then see your hoyt compares. pretty poorly!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJKCrhqR-M
> 
> 
> and also pancho! when the last time you shot an x force? you sit there and look at your curve charts, i really dont care. i own an x force, and sure as hell know how the cams work. so until you've shot and owned one. dont open you mounth to me. sit there in the uk and shoot your foam, you will never know what its like to kill a monster bull elk during the rut........ because you are to busy being an expert with bs reasonings. shut up, and shoot your foam.


Your proving yourself to be a bit dim here.

Not once in any of my posts have I attempted to demean the Xforce, or PSE. Not once. Read over my posts and youll see that Im right.

All ive said is that the bow that you described isnt the Xforce, the cam design you described isnt the Xforce, isnt even close. The information you gave about the Xforce is wrong.

The videos you linked me to further prove the point : The PSE Xforce DOES have an effective let-off, DOES have a valley.
The other Dual camed, parallel limbed bows shown also have a poundage INCREASE (not let-off as you said) at the start of the draw.

THE PSE XFORCE IS A FAST, QUIET, DEEP PENETRATING BOW.
but it doesnt achieve this throught the way kaibab-hunter74 descibed it.
It is through clever engineering and a well designed cam.
(and before you say it, no my opinion hasnt changed, you just didnt understand my opinion in the first place)


----------



## Irishrobin

my 3d bow elite synergy


----------



## Irishrobin

bigger


----------



## BIGBC

Elite make a great lookin bow, hows it shoot ?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

BIGBC said:


> This is pretty hyprocritical. If you want this to stop then dont reply. let it go. If you really wanted it to go you wouldnt start attacking my bow or bashing my manufacturer. I dont care what your opinions are, they shoot best for me so its what i shoot; end of story.
> 
> I cant 100% tell from A picture, but from the 2 that he did post im pretty sure that if i stood there and watched him shoot the problems i pointed out would be apparent.
> 
> The first thing i worry about is my form. always. wether im sitting in a tree stand waiting for an animal or tying to nail a the X at 90M. good form is where good shots come from. It is people who have this same opinion as you who go hunting, injure an animal and never find it. learn to shoot.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Your proving yourself to be a bit dim here.
> 
> Not once in any of my posts have I attempted to demean the Xforce, or PSE. Not once. Read over my posts and youll see that Im right.
> 
> All ive said is that the bow that you described isnt the Xforce, the cam design you described isnt the Xforce, isnt even close. The information you gave about the Xforce is wrong.
> 
> The videos you linked me to further prove the point : The PSE Xforce DOES have an effective let-off, DOES have a valley.
> The other Dual camed, parallel limbed bows shown also have a poundage INCREASE (not let-off as you said) at the start of the draw.
> 
> THE PSE XFORCE IS A FAST, QUIET, DEEP PENETRATING BOW.
> but it doesnt achieve this throught the way kaibab-hunter74 descibed it.
> It is through clever engineering and a well designed cam.
> (and before you say it, no my opinion hasnt changed, you just didnt understand my opinion in the first place)




what i describe isnt an xforce????? I OWN A PSE X FORCE!!!!!! I KNOW HOW MY BOW SHOOTS, I KNOW HOW MY LET OFF SETTINGS ARE, AND I KNOW HOW MY CAMS WORK. you've never shot one, so therefore you dont know what the hell you are talking about. dont tell me what i say is bs, cause its not. and also do not tell bigbuckdown XT to learn how to shoot! you've never hunting or killed anything. i went on ur myspace and saw the picture of your target with arrows in it............ haha by the looks of it, youre the one who needs to learn how to shoot. i probably could do better groups than that at 90 yards. so just shut and quit telling me about MY bow;and go pull back an x force and then explain to me about what you said earlier and why its crap.


----------



## Irishrobin

BIGBC said:


> Elite make a great lookin bow, hows it shoot ?


put it this way it shoots as good as it looks!!
i love it , perfect bow for me 
i will chrono it on sunday and then post the speeds


----------



## BIGBC

Irishrobin said:


> put it this way it shoots as good as it looks!!
> i love it , perfect bow for me
> i will chrono it on sunday and then post the speeds


lookin forward to it man =]


----------



## bigbuckdown XT

Bigbc, for one i had no intentions of wanting this to stop. I was just taking kaibabhunters side because i agree with him more. you said you went hunting once. did you even see anything? did you even draw back on an animal? if you didnt then why dont you go ahead and try staying calm enough to shoot a monster buck and see if your form can over come your buck fever. and i also disagree with you that perfect form gives you good shots or whatever you said. I dont know if you know who mickey mantel is but he was one of the best baseball catchers there was. and do you know what his slogan was? "See the ball, hit the ball, catch the ball, throw the ball" he obviously didnt believe in "form". His slogan can easily go in archery too. "see the target, aim at the target, hit the target". you do not need form to do that. if you needed form to be good at something then randy johnson wouldnt be one of the best pitchers due to the fact he throws completely side arm when i heard numerous times that thats bad form and terrible for your body. and neil, the drummer for the band rush, wouldnt be as good as he is because it is even said that his "style" is different from other good drummists.


----------



## João_Almeida

Now mine a Samick master-agulla with talisman bronze xp10 borders with arcsystems sight etc...


----------



## Elite13

bigbuckdown XT said:


> imagine a bow with the forgivingness and the silky smooth vibration free shot that mathews has, and the speed of a x-force. id buy it:tongue::wink:


The x force isnt that fast... they are shooting their ibo at a 31 inch draw, 70 pounds and i think its a 236 grain arrow.


----------



## IGluIt4U

*Ok guys.. this thread is about pix of your bows, not to criticize and belittle each other. Please keep the thread on track and discontinue the bashing posts... I'd hate to issue infractions on this thread.. 

Thanks...

Sticky :yo:*


----------



## Elite13

IGluIt4U said:


> *Ok guys.. this thread is about pix of your bows, not to criticize and belittle each other. Please keep the thread on track and discontinue the bashing posts... I'd hate to issue infractions on this thread..
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Sticky :yo:*


im not meaning to bash but ust pointing out... they are good bows but not as fast as everyone thinks

thankyou for keeping us in line


----------



## tylerolsen12

Elite13 said:


> im not meaning to bash but ust pointing out... they are good bows but not as fast as everyone thinks
> 
> thankyou for keeping us in line


i dont hink it was your post inparticular but just general 


thanks sticky


----------



## IGluIt4U

archerykid12 said:


> i dont hink it was your post inparticular but just general
> 
> 
> thanks sticky


Correct.. .:thumb: :wink:


----------



## XCalibre

João_Almeida said:


> Now mine a Samick master-agulla with talisman bronze xp10 borders with arcsystems sight etc...


you use border limbs? do they shoot as good as i've heard they do?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

Elite13 said:


> The x force isnt that fast... they are shooting their ibo at a 31 inch draw, 70 pounds and i think its a 236 grain arrow.


isnt that fast? what are you talking about........... its the fastes bow on the market. im shooting a 29inch arrow at 68# and its wripping those arrows out there at 342fps........... faster than........... all bows that arent an x force. just letting you know.....................


----------



## Elite13

archerykid12 said:


> i dont hink it was your post inparticular but just general
> 
> 
> thanks sticky


thanks archerykid


----------



## Elite13

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> isnt that fast? what are you talking about........... its the fastes bow on the market. im shooting a 29inch arrow at 68# and its wripping those arrows out there at 342fps........... faster than........... all bows that arent an x force. just letting you know.....................


its not the fastest bow on the market... Elite Envy is faster, high country makes a couple bows that are faster


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

Elite13 said:


> its not the fastest bow on the market... Elite Envy is faster, high country makes a couple bows that are faster


for one....... you can't prove that the envy is fast, because its not even on their website. but hmmmmm im surprised high country can even bow thats like that...... still...... is safe to say like you did. " those arent that fast "

id be willing to bet the x force still puts them to shame. my personal prefrence tho, not trying to shut you down or anything. but, don't come on here and critisize my bow...... and then not expect anything back


----------



## whitetail234

Oh let me throw some words in.

1.In the Videos PSE made they were comparing there speed bow to hoyts and mathews bows with an average IBO of around 315. Kind of lop sided dont Ya think?

Had they compared there bow to say the APA Black mamba (355 Ibo), Bowtech Black Knight (350 Ibo), or say the elite Envy (340-350 Ibo) you would see that the Xforce was no faster or slower than other SPEED BOWS. 

And the X-force is not the fastest bows. Bowtechs 82nd and APAs Black Mamba are a bit faster.

The X-force also has a tendancy to run about an 1'' long in the draw.


2.kaibab-hunter74 your X-force is no "stronger" than other bows at the same poundage. Your X-force gets its speed from having incredibly pre-loaded limbs and very short brace height along very harsh draw cycle, were your max poundage is reached almost instantly on the draw and the vally is extremly short. For instance my Vectrix XL has a 315 IBO (but is shooting an equivalent of a 325 IBO) but has a smooth draw cycle and longer more forgiving valley, as with mathews bows. Henceforth it is alot more comfortable to shoot and very forgiving.

3. Form is the most important thing in ANY type of archery. wether it be hunting or target. If you do not have good form you will suffer greatly. You will be inconsistant and shoot nowere near your full ablility. And thats a fact.

4. It is quite apparent that you (kaibab-hunter74,or bigbuckdown XT) do not compete in any type of target archery, or take it seriously. You may not like or care for it. And I can understand that 100%. But do not sit here and attempt to say it is easy. I hunt, but my main focus is 3-D and Indoor. Try to take your bow out and hit a dime size X-ring 30-60 times in a row and tell me how easy it is. Take your bow out to 80-90 yards and shoot a group were all the arrows are toutching or within a 3'' group and then tell me how easy it is. 

5. SPEED IS NOT EVERYTHING!!!! It only makes for a faster miss. it is simple as that. I would rather shoot 250 fps with a nice shooting bow than 350 and fight a very unforgiving bow. (I have a speed bow myself and have shot many of them. But when it comes down to it I would take a slower, forgiving bow anyday.


----------



## tylerolsen12

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> for one....... you can't prove that the envy is fast, because its not even on their website. but hmmmmm im surprised high country can even bow thats like that...... still...... is safe to say like you did. " those arent that fast "
> 
> id be willing to bet the x force still puts them to shame. my personal prefrence tho, not trying to shut you down or anything. but, don't come on here and critisize my bow...... and then not expect anything back


the envy is not on the website anymore because it is not made this year it was made last year this year the gto replaces it and shoots 350 also


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

whitetail234 said:


> Oh let me throw some words in.
> 
> 1.In the Videos PSE made they were comparing there speed bow to hoyts and mathews bows with an average IBO of around 315. Kind of lop sided dont Ya think?
> 
> Had they compared there bow to say the APA Black mamba (355 Ibo), Bowtech Black Knight (350 Ibo), or say the elite Envy (340-350 Ibo) you would see that the Xforce was no faster or slower than other SPEED BOWS.
> 
> And the X-force is not the fastest bows. Bowtechs 82nd and APAs Black Mamba are a bit faster.
> 
> The X-force also has a tendancy to run about an 1'' long in the draw.
> 
> 
> 2.kaibab-hunter74 your X-force is no "stronger" than other bows at the same poundage. Your X-force gets its speed from having incredibly pre-loaded limbs and very short brace height along very harsh draw cycle, were your max poundage is reached almost instantly on the draw and the vally is extremly short. For instance my Vectrix XL has a 315 IBO (but is shooting an equivalent of a 325 IBO) but has a smooth draw cycle and longer more forgiving valley, as with mathews bows. Henceforth it is alot more comfortable to shoot and very forgiving.
> 
> 3. Form is the most important thing in ANY type of archery. wether it be hunting or target. If you do not have good form you will suffer greatly. You will be inconsistant and shoot nowere near your full ablility. And thats a fact.
> 
> 4. It is quite apparent that you (kaibab-hunter74,or bigbuckdown XT) do not compete in any type of target archery, or take it seriously. You may not like or care for it. And I can understand that 100%. But do not sit here and attempt to say it is easy. I hunt, but my main focus is 3-D and Indoor. Try to take your bow out and hit a dime size X-ring 30-60 times in a row and tell me how easy it is. Take your bow out to 80-90 yards and shoot a group were all the arrows are toutching or within a 3'' group and then tell me how easy it is.
> 
> 5. SPEED IS NOT EVERYTHING!!!! It only makes for a faster miss. it is simple as that. I would rather shoot 250 fps with a nice shooting bow than 350 and fight a very unforgiving bow. (I have a speed bow myself and have shot many of them. But when it comes down to it I would take a slower, forgiving bow anyday.




oh god! does it ever stop???? for one, don't come in here and hijack this form.
two, pse compared their fastes bow to hoyts and etc... fastes. they may not be the fastes now, but they were when the test was done. three, the bows that you posted; yea they shoot the same as the x force. four, PLEASE QUIT TELLING ME HOW MY BOW WORKS, I KNOW BETTER THAN YOU HOW IT PERFORMS! four, long in draw? my bow fits perfect. five, "kaibab-hunter74 your X-force is no "stronger" than other bows at the same poundage. Your X-force gets its speed from having incredibly pre-loaded limbs and very short brace height along very harsh draw cycle, were your max poundage is reached almost instantly on the draw and the vally is extremly short" obviously ( pre loaded limbs ) are stronger. Six, my bow is fast and forgiving, yea let off is a little rough, but vibration free and quiet. you can't beat that! so take your 250fps....... seven, i cant shoot three inch groups but i can shoot pretty good groups at 95yards, and to tell you the truth...... its not that hard.:wink:


----------



## PSE CRAZY

:focus:
this is a thread about pix of your bows not bashing 

a lot of people are wrong with what they have said in this thread. I'm not naming names and not taking sides so lets just get back to topic:thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U

PSE CRAZY said:


> :focus:
> this is a thread about pix of your bows not bashing
> 
> a lot of people are wrong with what they have said in this thread. I'm not naming names and not taking sides so lets just get back to topic:thumbs_up


I have removed several posts that had nothing to do with this thread topic. The remaining are fine. Let's please keep it on track. If you desire a form critique thread, then start a separate one.

Thanks.


----------



## João_Almeida

i think so they soft and more easy to draw  but i've never had others better


----------



## hstubblefield

man 2wyoming that Ross looks really good i might go towwrow and shoot one at HLs 
i have a 06 conquest 3 that shoots great.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43

Heres my setup, nothing extreame, but it's deadly accurate.


----------



## naturesfly

Elite SynXT/Fire Cams


----------



## kegan

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> Heres my setup, nothing extreame, but it's deadly accurate.


The simpler has usually been the better for me. Recurves, relfex, sinew-backs. None of them were near as accurate as the long "sticks" that I've been shooting


----------



## sngehl01

naturesfly said:


> Elite SynXT/Fire Cams


Man, you think with a set up like that you'd be able to shoot 280+ on a bad day at the course :wink:


----------



## Irishrobin

naturesfly said:


> Elite SynXT/Fire Cams


what speed does it shoot ??
whats the weight of arrow as well ??


----------



## Irishrobin

Irishrobin said:


> put it this way it shoots as good as it looks!!
> i love it , perfect bow for me
> i will chrono it on sunday and then post the speeds


with a 423 grain arrow i got 272fps
57lbs at 30inch


----------



## armyboy

Irishrobin said:


> with a 423 grain arrow i got 272fps
> 57lbs at 30inch


thats a fast bow.


----------



## 2wyoming

Heres my Ultra Elite











Now, I want to see a pic of BIGBC's


----------



## XCalibre

2wyoming said:


> Now, I want to see a pic of BIGBC's


YES!


----------



## BIGBC

Ha ha ha, its coming. ive just been getting it all fine tuned in. should post them tonight =]

@2wyoming - gotta love that paint job =]


----------



## 2wyoming

still waiting BIGBC.

lol :wink:


----------



## XCalibre

2wyoming said:


> still waiting BIGBC.
> 
> lol :wink:


what he said:darkbeer::set1_signs009:


----------



## BIGBC

2wyoming said:


> still waiting BIGBC.
> 
> lol :wink:





XCalibre said:


> what he said:darkbeer::set1_signs009:


sorry guys, i am trying but ive been real busy lately and imageshack keeps dying on me =[
ill try again later on =]


----------



## BIGBC

Here we go :wink:



















My Hoyts :










+ barebow










Shoots like a dream, best bow around imho - thats why i bought it :tongue:
The new Cam.5plus cams are awesome; smooth, fast, solid wall with DL adjustability.
The strings are great too; no creep at all (done 35dozen shots so far) and no serving seperation.

I love it =]


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

BIGBC said:


> Here we go :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Hoyts :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + barebow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoots like a dream, best bow around imho - thats why i bought it :tongue:
> The new Cam.5plus cams are awesome; smooth, fast, solid wall with DL adjustability.
> The strings are great too; no creep at all (done 35dozen shots so far) and no serving seperation.
> 
> I love it =]





looks pretty sweet man!


----------



## BIGBC

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> looks pretty sweet man!


cheers man, shoots nicely 2 =]


----------



## 2wyoming

Thanks BIGBC!

Ive been waiting to see this bow for a while now 

and, this is the first one ive saw with the Cam 1/2 plus.

Looks sharp!


----------



## BIGBC

2wyoming said:


> Thanks BIGBC!
> 
> Ive been waiting to see this bow for a while now
> 
> and, this is the first one ive saw with the Cam 1/2 plus.
> 
> Looks sharp!


oh it is :darkbeer:
i love the new cams.




Shot whilst tunning at 50M


----------



## 2wyoming

Good Shooting BIGBC!


----------



## BIGBC

2wyoming said:


> Good Shooting BIGBC!


thanks man, i was quite pleased considerin it was in the middle of tunnig lol.
Ive been doing that at 70M before i fixed the DL/bow so im lookin for improvements soon =]


----------



## 2wyoming

BIGBC said:


> thanks man, i was quite pleased considerin it was in the middle of tunnig lol.
> Ive been doing that at 70M before i fixed the DL/bow so im lookin for improvements soon =]


What kind of speeds are you getting out of it?
Or have you chrono'd it yet?


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Hey BigBC, i've got to say hoyt makes the nicest looking target bows out there, looks very sharp!


----------



## BIGBC

I dunno about speed yet, but I did some walk back and my arrow is still on the rise at 35yds.

31.25" DL
63lb
what sorta speed u reken Id be getting ?


----------



## IGluIt4U

BIGBC said:


> I dunno about speed yet, but I did some walk back and my arrow is still on the rise at 35yds.
> 
> 31.25" DL
> 63lb
> what sorta speed u reken Id be getting ?


It takes more info... length and gpi of shaft, point weight, type and length of fletch all factors in... but...

Here is a quick estimate that anyone can do at home.. (range)... Just shoot two groups of three arrows each, one at 20 yards and one at 40 yards, using the 20 pin for both distances. You'll create two distinctly separate groups.. measure the distance between groups, and use the following as a rough estimate of your speed.. :thumb: :wink:


29" - 220fps
24" - 240fps
20" - 265fps
18" - 275fps
15" - 305fps
14" - 315fps
13" - 325fps


----------



## BIGBC

cheers for the info IGluIt4U
Ive never really payed attention to my arrow weights cause i dont think speeds important as long as u can hit what ur aiming at =]

EDIT : just went and weighed my arrows. 
Cobalts = 462.9 grains 
Axis = 401.18 grains


----------



## BIGBC

lol, forgot to mention the lightspeeds @ 277 grains.

ill try and get hold of a chronograph soon.


----------



## MOHALucan

Here are my 2 bows. "04 Hoyt ViperTec, and an '08 Pearson Z-32.


----------



## b18intega

yall got some great bows


----------



## Frances

*Another recurve bow!*

Don't you love them? they're so ... delicious! Who agrees with me?
Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## Mikie Day

here is my daughter and her bow. 

taken this afternoon...with her 20 yard smack down...


----------



## hstubblefield

Mikie Day said:


> here is my daughter and her bow.
> 
> taken this afternoon...with her 20 yard smack down...


does it still have that red dot scope on it


----------



## Mikie Day

yes the red dot is still on it


----------



## tylerolsen12

so mikie whose arrow is sticking in the dirt under the target there lol


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER

Here is my 82nd and my wifes equalizer for 3d. My hunting bow is just a camo gurdian.


----------



## Mikie Day

archerykid12 said:


> so mikie whose arrow is sticking in the dirt under the target there lol


that is the arrow holding the tennis ball...my arrows are in the truck...lol
(in the case)


----------



## tylerolsen12

Mikie Day said:


> that is the arrow holding the tennis ball...my arrows are in the truck...lol
> (in the case)


no the one i have circled here

also tell your daughter great shooting


----------



## Mikie Day

lol, that was the first arrow we used to hold the tennis ball up...it got shot in to pieces...

heck if i shot that good i would have pulled my arrows out of the truck...


----------



## tylerolsen12

Mikie Day said:


> lol, that was the first arrow we used to hold the tennis ball up...it got shot in to pieces...
> 
> heck if i shot that good i would have pulled my arrows out of the truck...


o ic lol i figured thats what happened to it


----------



## jrmysell




----------



## tru-force ss

he my bengal i dont have any pic of my x-force ss srry


----------



## tylerolsen12

archerykid12 said:


> heres my vulcan


not mine anymore i sold it heres my new guardian still waiting on the split limb bracket for my limbdriver so it just has a cobra dropaway on it now its also got a toxonics sight and a posten slim jim


----------



## Arrow_slinger43

*New bow*

Here is my current setup, i upgraded from my last post on this forum so i thought i would post my black ice.


----------



## Harmony

ah Kegan, Xcalibre, Joao Almeida and Frances....people after my own heart shooting recurve and longbow!!!! :wink: heres my bow










Gemma :wink:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

here are my longbows i made and my compound is too big of file for this site i will taek another pic. its a hoyt x tec


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

handle pics of the bows


----------



## XCalibre

Harmony - what kind of limbs are those?


----------



## Harmony

XCalibre they r Win & Win Winact carbon limbs 

Gemma :wink:


----------



## uncleted327

Here are some pics of my General, sorry about the flash it kinda screwed up the pics.


----------



## highcountry12

my 3-d setup.

commander
sword 3rd plane
trophy ridge drop
string tamer
doinker v-bar with doinker and simms vbars
carbon express cxl 250s


----------



## BIGBC

highcountry12 said:


> my 3-d setup.
> 
> commander
> sword 3rd plane
> trophy ridge drop
> string tamer
> doinker v-bar with doinker and simms vbars
> carbon express cxl 250s


awesome lookin setup. the commander is a great bow =]


----------



## highcountry12

BIGBC said:


> awesome lookin setup. the commander is a great bow =]


thanks man. the v-bar setup perfectly balences it in my hand. i also find that the heavier weight of the commander makes it more steady. hopefully ill qualify for worlds


----------



## whitetail234

Here is my 3-D and Spots bow. 
Hoyt Vectrix XL 28.5'' 70lbs set at 65lbs
Bucknasty 452X string/cables Red/Black, with red halo serving
Sure-Loc Supreme 400 with 9'' bar and 4X Viper scope
TT Micro adjust dropaway rest
Vibracheck quick disconnect and V-bar
Shrewd 26'' Stabilizer with 7'' Shrewd V-bars. Simms stabilizer nodes on each one
Easton Lightspeed 400's @ 28.5'' with 1.5'' blazers and 100gr screw in tips
TRU Ball BT Gold release
Specialty archery peep


----------



## 2005Ultramag

My latest toy courtesy of an A/T seller offering a great deal.


----------



## BIGBC

2005Ultramag said:


> My latest toy courtesy of an A/T seller offering a great deal.


I love that bow, almost shed a tear when i parted with mine lol. Its still in the same house tho lol.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BIGBC said:


> I love that bow, almost shed a tear when i parted with mine lol. Its still in the same house tho lol.



Popped off some 5" groups yesterday with it... from 60 yards out.


----------



## maxxy

07 elite ice -07 stilletto (carbon)


----------



## pinkliberty2010

This is my baby girl :


----------



## BOWTECH DAWG

Bowtechs . An 06 Tribby, and an 05 Allie.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Me, and my Ultramag.

The first bow I ever bought.

No... the picture isn't backwards. I'm a lefty.


----------



## 2wyoming

maxxy said:


> 07 elite ice -07 stilletto (carbon)


Speed Demons.
lol


----------



## deerslayer166

*nah*

i bought a mathews switchback xt, hha 5500, rest ,stabalizer, and all maken just 8$ plus my christmas money.


----------



## deerslayer166

*and yes*

mathews are one of the best shooting bows out there. go shoot one and then shoot a competitors bow and ull see the difference, their so smooth and quiet, their pretty fast mine shoots 288 at 60#


----------



## Harmony

Kegan - Do u not use a shooting glove or tab when ur shooting? if u dont....lol how come ur fingers dont get sore? lol .... shot 300 arrows the other day and my fingers were sore and i was using a tab


----------



## tylerolsen12

deerslayer166 said:


> mathews are one of the best shooting bows out there. go shoot one and then shoot a competitors bow and ull see the difference, their so smooth and quiet, their pretty fast mine shoots 288 at 60#


your right it made me like my bowtech even more especiallly after i looked at the price tag of 799 on the drenalin 830 on the dxt and 899 for the LD even thoguh i would still shoot bowtech even if they were the same price


----------



## master hunter

here my 3d stuff on it.


----------



## Rory/MO




----------



## tru-force ss

Nice bow rory 
i love the limbs :wink:


----------



## swampfrogg

Bomb'd Lite Force Mag & BOAR'D Stealth, THE BURLWOOD BOMBER


----------



## Mikie Day

oneida4life said:


> Bomb'd Lite Force Mag & BOAR'D Stealth, THE BURLWOOD BOMBER


2 oneida classics...awesome...the LFM was the best bow oneida ever produced in my opinion...I love em..

Mikie


----------



## Rory/MO

oneida4life said:


> Bomb'd Lite Force Mag & BOAR'D Stealth, THE BURLWOOD BOMBER




whats with the double fletch on the left arrows


----------



## XCalibre

xXxrory7xXx said:


> whats with the double fletch on the left arrows


they're Bi-Delta vanes. instead of one big solid vane, it's two little vanes (on a single base).


----------



## swampfrogg

Thanks Mikie, Both are awesome shooters. Thanks to BOAR and JeffPA!!

Yep they are Bi-Deltas. 

Check out Crusher he'll tell ya all about them!!


----------

